# Le bombe delle sei



## CriHart

ciao, mi piace questa canzone ma non so che significa "*Le bombe delle sei"
*E' qualcosa con la mattina?!?
*Le bombe delle sei *non fanno male,
è solo il giorno che muore, è solo il giorno che muore.*Notte prima degli esami-Antonello Venditti*


----------



## cla07

CriHart said:
			
		

> ciao, mi piace questa canzone ma non so che significa "*Le bombe delle sei"*
> E' qualcosa con la mattina?!?
> *Le bombe delle sei *non fanno male,
> è solo il giorno che muore, è solo il giorno che muore.*Notte prima degli esami-Antonello Venditti*


 
Ciao!
Penso che "le bombe delle sei" possa essere spiegato come le bombe che esplodono alle ore sei.
L'altra possibilità (ma non credo sia il caso qui) è che, visto che Antonello Venditti è romano, si stia riferendo alle bombe calde (una specie di brioche, a forma di palla, fritte e ripiene di crema o cioccolato!! Ottime  ) che noi romani andiamo a comprare la notte, per mangiarle prima di tornare a casa dopo un'uscita con gli amici, nei forni che stanno già preparando i dolci che consegneranno ai bar la mattina presto. 
Non credo, però, che si riferisca a questa SPLENDIDA abitudine romana!!
Ciao,  Claudia


----------



## claudine2006

cla07 said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> Penso che "le bombe delle sei" possa essere spiegato come le bombe che esplodono alle ore sei.
> L'altra possibilità (ma non credo sia il caso qui) è che, visto che Antonello Venditti è romano, si stia riferendo alle bombe calde (una specie di brioche, a forma di palla, fritte e ripiene di crema o cioccolato!! Ottime  ) che noi romani andiamo a comprare la notte, per mangiarle prima di tornare a casa dopo un'uscita con gli amici, nei forni che stanno già preparando i dolci che consegneranno ai bar la mattina presto.
> Non credo, però, che si riferisca a questa SPLENDIDA abitudine romana!!
> Ciao, Claudia


Non ho risposto prima perchè aspettavo che lo facesse qualcuno di Roma!
La prima ipotesi che viene in mente è quella di cannonate sparate alle sei (per salutare il nuovo giorno?). Ma visto che dalle tue parole mi sembra che non ci sia quest'abitudine a Roma, propendo per la brioche. Se non erro devo averne sentito parlare in un servizio televisivo su Venditti, perchè stranamente, prima di leggere la tua risposta, avevo pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## cla07

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Non ho risposto prima perchè aspettavo che lo facesse qualcuno di Roma!
> La prima ipotesi che viene in mente è quella di cannonate sparate alle sei (per salutare il nuovo giorno?). Ma visto che dalle tue parole mi sembra che non ci sia quest'abitudine a Roma, propendo per la brioche. Se non erro devo averne sentito parlare in un servizio televisivo su Venditti, perchè stranamente, prima di leggere la tua risposta, avevo pensato la stessa cosa.


 
Ti auguro non solo di sentirne parlare ma di avere l'occasione di assaggiarle dopo una serata romana con i tuoi amici!!!  
Ci credi che ascoltando questa canzone ho SEMPRE pensato che si trattasse di bombe vere, dando quindi un significato poeticamente assurdo alla frase?? Insomma, non mi sono mai chiesta veramente a cosa si riferisse Venditti, ma più ci penso e più sono d'accordo con te, Claudine!  

Claudia


----------



## CriHart

grazie, Claudia e Claudine


----------



## nicmizar

Mi piace e mi diverte la spiegazione di Claudia e Claudine delle "bombe" intese come i dolci .

Tuttavia a questo punto non mi spiego il perchè della frase che segue:  "è solo il giorno che muore", perchè il giorno dovrebbe morire a causa di dolci tanto buoni?


----------



## CriHart

nicmizar said:
			
		

> Mi piace e mi diverte la spiegazione di Claudia e Claudine delle "bombe" intese come i dolci .
> 
> Tuttavia a questo punto non mi spiego il perchè della frase che segue:  "è solo il giorno che muore", perchè il giorno dovrebbe morire a causa di dolci tanto buoni?


non si tratta del diabete, ma questo e' quello che mi e' venuto in mente


----------



## parolearruffate

Io ho cantato questa canzone non so quante volte, sono di Roma e per me le bombe delle sei sono sempre stati i dolci. E' solo il giorno che muore non credo che sia riferito alle bombe, io l'ho sempre interpretato come il tramonto.


----------



## claudine2006

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Io ho cantato questa canzone non so quante volte, sono di Roma e per me le bombe delle sei sono sempre stati i dolci. E' solo il giorno che muore non credo che sia riferito alle bombe, io l'ho sempre interpretato come il tramonto.


In effetti ha più senso pensare al tramonto piuttosto che all'alba!
Credo che alla fine siamo riusciti a dare un senso alla frase!


----------



## CriHart

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Credo che alla fine siamo riusciti a dare un senso alla frase!



grazie, ragazzi


----------



## donzacc

.....la canzone dice : -Le bombe delle sei non fanno male....- è chiaro che si riferisce alle gustose brioche, che seppur ipercaloriche alla crema, non fanno poi tanto male alla salute...anzi sicuramente fanno bene all'anima..


----------



## sadtomato

Oggi a Roma sono dette "bombe" anche le canne... ma all'epoca non so


----------



## la italianilla

Rispondo qui in merito a questo thread che è stato chiuso. Inoltre desidero ringraziare rocamadour per il 3D segnalatomi 
Allora quindi devo dedurne che ci son due "scuole di pensiero":
1. le bombe intese come le paste mangiate alle sei del mattino, ma non mi spiego il giorno che muore, dovrebbe comunque nascere (se fosse alle 6 del mattino)  , forse le bombe le mangia alle 6 di sera (immagino che buone le paste alle 6 di sera...di pietra )
2. le bombe intese come canne potrebbe essere buona per l'orario. L'ultimo messaggio dubita sull'uso del termine "bombe" come "canne" anche all'epoca in cui scrisse la canzone Venditti. Ora la canzone è del 1984. 
Se qualche romano mi potesse gentilmente confermare l'uso del termine con questa accezione anche a metà anni 80 allora le do anche questa versione, altrimenti mi fermo alla prima. Grazie anticipatamente!!!


----------



## Salegrosso

Ma vuoi che Venditti dicesse cosi' impunemente "le canne delle 18:00 non fanno male"? 
Mi pare un po' audace...

EDIT. Anzi no, dopo aver letto il testo, direi che ci sta nell'atmosfera della canzone. 
Forse e' ambigua consapevolmente, vanno bene sia i dolci che le canne, sia le 6 di mattina che di sera.


----------



## la italianilla

Salegrosso said:


> Ma vuoi che Venditti dicesse cosi' impunemente "le canne delle 18:00 non fanno male"?
> Mi pare un po' audace...
> 
> EDIT. Anzi no, dopo aver letto il testo, direi che ci sta nell'atmosfera della canzone.
> Forse e' ambigua consapevolmente, vanno bene sia i dolci che le canne, sia le 6 di mattina che di sera.



Eh sì Salegrosso, leggendo la sua bibliografia e i suoi ideali, per me ci poteva stare. Diciamo che l'ho pensato in rapporto al suo modo di esporsi e di esprimersi. Comunque hai ragione, l'ambiguità potrebbe starci, per quello richiedevo la consulenza di qualche romano che mi confermasse quest'uso "bombe" anche in quegli anni! Lo dico perché forse quel ragazzo che ha postato sopra il mio precedente messaggio era giovane e non poteva confermare o meno


----------



## parolearruffate

Secondo me le bombe sta per i dolci, e si intende che uno esce dalla discoteca e prima di andare a letto mangia le bombe, e per lui il giorno sta morendo perché deve ancora andare a letto... poi forse potrebbe anche esserci un doppio senso, non so


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie parolearruffate per il tuo intervento. Il dilemma oramai m'affligge. Domenica Venditti sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio, sono andata nel loro sito e ho cliccato su:"Vuoi fare una domanda al nostro ospite". Vi lascio immaginare quale sia la mia richiesta eheh...magari gliela fanno sta domanda...chi lo sa....mi devo ricordare di seguire il programma  
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## federicoft

A me è sempre parso abbastanza chiaro che _non_ si riferisse alle bombe che si mangiano... ma a quelle che si fumano. 

Vi pare, in una canzone di quella potenza lirica, che parla di un'epoca della vita che finisce e della gioventù che vola via, si parli di bombe alla crema?


----------



## Lontana

Scusate se riapro questo thread. Mia figlia, che ha appena scoperto Venditti, mi ha canticchiato "Notte prima degli esami" e mi ha causato un vero corto circuito emotivo.
Io ho la stessa eta' di Venditti e come lui sono cresciuta a Roma. Quando ho sentito la frase "le bombe delle sei non fanno male" ho sentito un tuffo al cuore ed ho rivissuto un pomeriggio d'inverno del 1969 quando alle 17:30 nel giro di dieci minuti due bombe esplosero a Roma, vicino all'altare della Patria. Nessuno mori (le bombe delle sei non fanno male), ma per tutti noi giovani fu l'inizio di un periodo cupo (e' solo un giorno che muore) che ebbe una forte influenza sugli studenti romani (ed Italiani) per decenni a venire...


----------



## effeundici

Lontana said:


> Scusate se riapro questo thread. Mia figlia, che ha appena scoperto Venditti, mi ha canticchiato "Notte prima degli esami" e mi ha causato un vero corto circuito emotivo.
> Io ho la stessa eta' di Venditti e come lui sono cresciuta a Roma. Quando ho sentito la frase "le bombe delle sei non fanno male" ho sentito un tuffo al cuore ed ho rivissuto un pomeriggio d'inverno del 1969 quando alle 17:30 nel giro di dieci minuti due bombe esplosero a Roma, vicino all'altare della Patria. Nessuno mori (le bombe delle sei non fanno male), ma per tutti noi giovani fu l'inizio di un periodo cupo (e' solo un giorno che muore) che ebbe una forte influenza sugli studenti romani (ed Italiani) per decenni a venire...


 
Concordo, per chi è cresciuto negli anni '70 le bombe sono bombe; altro che bomboloni e spinelli!

E poi in Venditti il tema della contestazione di quegli anni è ben presente; vedi _Vallegiulia._


----------



## alenaro

Lontana said:


> Scusate se riapro questo thread. Mia figlia, che ha appena scoperto Venditti, mi ha canticchiato "Notte prima degli esami" e mi ha causato un vero corto circuito emotivo.
> Io ho la stessa eta' di Venditti e come lui sono cresciuta a Roma. Quando ho sentito la frase "le bombe delle sei non fanno male" ho sentito un tuffo al cuore ed ho rivissuto un pomeriggio d'inverno del 1969 quando alle 17:30 nel giro di dieci minuti due bombe esplosero a Roma, vicino all'altare della Patria. Nessuno mori (le bombe delle sei non fanno male), ma per tutti noi giovani fu l'inizio di un periodo cupo (e' solo un giorno che muore) che ebbe una forte influenza sugli studenti romani (ed Italiani) per decenni a venire...


Concordo. Io in realtà ricordo che il verso si riferisse alla bomba di via V. Veneto esplosa proprio negli anni '80. Non credo proprio parli di brioches, ascoltate la canzone, la musica... sarebbe un verso alquanto ridicolo se fossero brioches.


----------

